

 Latest perk on Google buses: security guards - jevinskie
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/01/16/techbuses-security-idUSL2N0KP28Y20140116

======
assim
Previous submissions:
[http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7073017](http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7073017)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7073406](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7073406)
(nytimes)

~~~
jevinskie
Thanks, it seems that even the other Reuters submission was a slightly
different article.

